# rocks



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

if i take a vacation to florida, can i just chip off rocks from the ocean and ship them back to me home? or drive them home? or is there some law against that or something like that?

if so, wheres the cheapest place to order from?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm leaning toward that sounding illegal...plus, it sounds like you're going to be putting a lot of effort into curing those rocks, anyway, so you might as well just buy LR.


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

http://www.myfwc.com/docs/RulesRegulations..._Newsletter.pdf page 14 it list a table of legal and illegal things you can keep. live rock is illegal.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Collecting from the oceans is a MAJOR problem, and is depleting reefs around the world... if possible buy rock that has already been used, or is not collected from living coral reefs.

www.marcorocks.com is the place to order from... and its good for the ocean too!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

n3p, lol! wow dude almost all lfs sells LR for 3 bux a pound, its not fully cured, but it is excellent fiji rock, plus we just got in a nice order of tonga rock which looks cool as hell for FOWLR for 4.99 a pound cured! dude lets say, u could legally do it, and lets say the oceans wouldnt be depleted, and no one minded, u would still end up having a huge shipping bill, on top of major die off issues from shipment, so u would actually be making a longer cycle time than if u just buy semi cured LR at a LFS. The amount of die off from a 20-30 min ride, is way less than 24-48 hr shipping! so a recap, just buy it from lfs or criagslist! I remind you again craigslist I got 4 yr cured LR 120 lbs for 200 bux! sure it had a lil cyano, but a month in the tub with a heater and powerhead and total darkness and a couple hermy crabs helped! there are many shortcuts, but sometimes shortcuts arent short!


----------

